# Encyclopedia pour iPad



## BlueVelvet (25 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je découvre que l'équipe qui avait créé «Encyclopédie» pour l'iPod Touch/iPhone propose une version iPad.

C'est donc une copie de l'intégralité (sauf quelques exceptions...) de Wiki en français, ou en anglais si l'on veut. Hors ligne.

Je me souviens lointainement avoir testé sur iPod Touch, j'étais intrigué: où sont les données? L'intégralité de Wiki en français pèse 2Go env., l'app «Encyclopédie» affichait moins de 300 Ko... N'ai jamais réussi à saisir où étais ces données; dans la catégorie «autres»?

Qu'en pensez-vous? Pour disposer de Wiki hors ligne, ça me semble toujours sympa...?


----------

